# Size of Nigerian Dwarf Doeling



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My twin kids are four months old and there is a big difference between their sizes. The girl is about half the size of the boy. There wasn't that much of a difference between them when they were born. She's eating, playing, and seems healthy. She just doesn't seem to be growing fast. Should I be concerned? The girl has the whiter face.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you had a fecal done to include Cocci?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No. Wouldn't they have diahrea or something and wouldn't all the goats be affected? I don't know much about it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not necessarily. I had a doeling stunted from cocci with no symptoms except poor growth.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay. I'll call the vet and see how much a fecal is. Thanks.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's $18, which is in my budget. Guess I'm dropping off goat poop tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to have a fecal done.


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

Nah my goats were like that but I'd keep and eye on her


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm fairly new to goats and a worrier, which is not a good combo. I had to delay the fecal a week, but it's getting done Thursday. I'll probably just end up worming everyone, the goats, the chickens, the dogs, heck, maybe even the cats. Lol.


----------

